# Can my dog eat canned human meat?



## Scrat (Dec 24, 2013)

Cans of human tuna, chicken, salmon, and beef are a lot cheaper than canned food and I'd assume would taste better, too. Is it okay to top kibble with this or is there a danger with feeding human canned meats to dogs?


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Human meat  Scary!

I feed tinned sardines, mackerel and pilchards to my dogs occasionally. With things like beef and chicken especially, I certainly would not be feeding them every day, even as a topper. While they may be ok every now and then for a treat or something a bit different, tinned meat for people tends to be VERY high in salt and other crap, which needless to say is not great as a large part of a dogs diet 

Perhaps try cooking a bit of fresh mince and mixing that in? Of if you are only using it as a topper, I would have thought a tin of dog food would go quite a long way.
I'll use Rocco tins as a topper when my dogs have their dry food, and one 800g tin lasts at least 3 - 4 meals for my 4 dogs


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

The only canned human food fed here are salmon, sardines and occasionally quail eggs (boiled and canned). They're all packed in water and salt free. Anything else is too high in salt and other things I don't find appropriate to feed dogs.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yikes, how much does dog food cost where you are? Human food is definitely more expensive around here (than cheap canned dog food of course, not the super-duper high-quality stuff). I'd just get a little Pedigree or Purina ONE if I were so inclined.

If you can find salt-free or at least low-sodium, sure, as just a topper it's fine. But most canned meats have tons of sodium and if fed daily, would put some stress on a dog's kidneys and heart.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I'd only give a little caned salmon, sardines or mackerel to dogs and unsalted is best even so.

Stewing up a chicken, turkey or pork roast is cheaper than canned human food and likely cheaper than canned dog food. A pound of chicken can be had for less than $1 a pound, a can of dog food is less than a pound and costs how much? Plus canned dog food has lots of water in there so a pound of chicken has a lot more protein and such than the can. Just stewed chicken is meant as a mix in though, it is not a complete feed!

Oh, one thing. With fresh raw meat read the nutrition box. Many meats are 'enhanced' with a sodium solution to tenderize and plump the meat so they may not be any better for the dog than canned human food. If the box says there is more than 100mg of sodium per serving then it is enhanced.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

that would be my consideration is checking the salt content and getting the ones not packed in oils


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I give the cats (and some times dogs) canned tuna packed in water. I don't feed it often though. I had a cat who used to eat canned sardines mixed with yogurt as a treat and I fed that to the dog I had at the time as part of his organ meal. They were whole fish packed in water. I do know that tuna costs me $1 a can or less (if I stock up when it is on sale) and I only buy the "safe" kind, only packed in water (even though hubby prefers it packed in oil). I would check sodium content but he ate the last pack we had. The cat food I buy costs between $1.20 and $1.15 when it is on sale. So yes, tuna costs less (I have no idea what the sardines cost, I haven't purchased them in 12 years or more). So as just a topper or a treat they are certainly cheaper but can't be a main stay food. I also like an egg as a topper for the dogs, and those are really cheap (I buy several dozen at costco every time we are there, they are one of my kids stand by lunches). I don't buy the most expensive cat food but not the cheapest, Merrik and Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

LOl i was hoping you were asking about actual human meat


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Yikes, how much does dog food cost where you are? Human food is definitely more expensive around here (than cheap canned dog food of course, not the super-duper high-quality stuff). I'd just get a little Pedigree or Purina ONE if I were so inclined.
> 
> If you can find salt-free or at least low-sodium, sure, as just a topper it's fine. But most canned meats have tons of sodium and if fed daily, would put some stress on a dog's kidneys and heart.


A can of store brand tuna is actually cheaper here than most decent canned dog foods lol.

also i seriously thought you were talking about this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hufu


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Adjecyca1 said:


> LOl i was hoping you were asking about actual human meat


Me too!  Wait... I'm not supposed to feed my dog people?!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Eenypup said:


> Me too!  Wait... I'm not supposed to feed my dog people?!


Mmmmmm....brains.....


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Since we're on the subject. . .there apparently is a Norwegian guy who had surgery and asked for the removed tissue. . .and cooked and ate it :/. 
http://m.nydailynews.com/entertainm...-eats-hip-tasted-wild-sheep-article-1.1804500 
He could start a canned human meat company .


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Since we're on the subject. . .there apparently is a Norwegian guy who had surgery and asked for the removed tissue. . .and cooked and ate it :/.
> http://m.nydailynews.com/entertainm...-eats-hip-tasted-wild-sheep-article-1.1804500
> He could start a canned human meat company .


That's.... not that much weirder than people eating the placenta after birth. Really. Kind of.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I always think of spam when someone talks about canned meat.

The only canned meat I'd feed is salmon, tuna, or sardines. Everything else is too salty,& too high in sodium. 



gingerkid said:


> That's.... not that much weirder than people eating the placenta after birth. Really. Kind of.


That sounds disgusting. I just cringe thinking about eat a placenta.

Unicorn anyone?


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I always think of spam when someone talks about canned meat.
> 
> The only canned meat I'd feed is salmon, tuna, or sardines. Everything else is too salty,& too high in sodium.
> 
> ...


If only it was real unicorn... 
I heard of placenta milk shakes,the aspect of such is just especially nasty to me.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

If you're worried about the salt content, just rinse it off. If you're just using a small amount as a topper it's not likely to cause any problems, anyway.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

You have canned human meat? How is that even possible???


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

seaboxador said:


> You have canned human meat? How is that even possible???


Canned meat, that is made for humans. Not canned human meat.


----------



## Scrat (Dec 24, 2013)

Willowy said:


> Yikes, how much does dog food cost where you are? Human food is definitely more expensive around here (than cheap canned dog food of course, not the super-duper high-quality stuff). I'd just get a little Pedigree or Purina ONE if I were so inclined.
> 
> If you can find salt-free or at least low-sodium, sure, as just a topper it's fine. But most canned meats have tons of sodium and if fed daily, would put some stress on a dog's kidneys and heart.


It's about 3-4 bucks a can! That's for "good stuff", though. Maybe Purina would be a good option since it's just a topper!


----------



## Scrat (Dec 24, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> LOl i was hoping you were asking about actual human meat


Hahah! She isn't quite THAT spoiled!


----------



## Scrat (Dec 24, 2013)

seaboxador said:


> You have canned human meat? How is that even possible???


Well...I suppose someone somewhere would do it if you gave them the resources! I heard a story of a guy who put up an ad saying he wanted to be eaten... And another guy answered it and ate him! He went to court for it, of course, but here's the whole story in case anyone is curious enough to read it lol:

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2003/dec/04/germany.lukeharding


----------



## Scrat (Dec 24, 2013)

Remaru said:


> I give the cats (and some times dogs) canned tuna packed in water. I don't feed it often though. I had a cat who used to eat canned sardines mixed with yogurt as a treat and I fed that to the dog I had at the time as part of his organ meal. They were whole fish packed in water. I do know that tuna costs me $1 a can or less (if I stock up when it is on sale) and I only buy the "safe" kind, only packed in water (even though hubby prefers it packed in oil). I would check sodium content but he ate the last pack we had. The cat food I buy costs between $1.20 and $1.15 when it is on sale. So yes, tuna costs less (I have no idea what the sardines cost, I haven't purchased them in 12 years or more). So as just a topper or a treat they are certainly cheaper but can't be a main stay food. I also like an egg as a topper for the dogs, and those are really cheap (I buy several dozen at costco every time we are there, they are one of my kids stand by lunches). I don't buy the most expensive cat food but not the cheapest, Merrik and Taste of the Wild.


I agree about eggs being great! However, she's no longer able to have anything raw except for veggies since we're starting into therapy work. It's too bad because she liked eggs. I could boil them for her, though. How many times a month could it be fed? Maybe I should avoid it altogether if it's got only cons and no real pros...


----------



## Scrat (Dec 24, 2013)

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Human meat  Scary!
> 
> I feed tinned sardines, mackerel and pilchards to my dogs occasionally. With things like beef and chicken especially, I certainly would not be feeding them every day, even as a topper. While they may be ok every now and then for a treat or something a bit different, tinned meat for people tends to be VERY high in salt and other crap, which needless to say is not great as a large part of a dogs diet
> 
> ...


Scary, but possible! Unfortunately...lol. Oh the mince is a good idea! I wish it would--she eats about a can every two days which isn't awful, but the cans are 3-4 bucks each so it gets pretty spendy!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Scrat said:


> It's about 3-4 bucks a can! That's for "good stuff", though. Maybe Purina would be a good option since it's just a topper!


Yeah, Purina ONE is about a dollar for a 13-oz can, and the ingredients aren't bad at all. For just a topper that's probably what I'd use. (But I don't mind meat by-products in a canned food as long as it also contains muscle meat. I do avoid by-product meal in dry foods though.)

You can scramble eggs, boil them, microwave them, whatever. Eggs are really nutritious so I think they're a valuable addition to a dog's diet, however you have to feed them. My dogs get terrible gas from cooked eggs so raw is it. A large dog could have one egg a day, no problem. For a smaller dog I might give 3 eggs a week.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i use canned fish in water, no salt added as a topper. i feed my dog kibble but it's normally topped
with some of the following:

> canned fish in water no salt added.
> cooked chicken breast.
>raw 4oz beef pattie.
> organic yogurt.
>blueberries, pear, apple.
> fish, beef, pork, fowl, rabbit, ground lamb.
> extra virgin salmon oil, extra virgin olive.
> raw egg.
> "pressure cooked" whole chicken. the bones become
mush. add water. feed all. makes 3 quarts. 1 quart in the
refrigerator and freeze 2 quarts.


----------

